# IUI always use drugs?



## Lottie1522 (Jul 20, 2012)

Hello,

I was wondering if everyone has to have injections or does it depend on the circumstances? We have our first consultant appointment on 30/7/12, I'm expecting to be told that I need to lose weight but apart from that both mine and DH health is pretty good. I have no known fertility problems and my hubby has ASA so not sure where this will put us and what time frame we would be looking at to start treatment. Also what type of tests will need doing as I've had lots of blood tests at my GP's. Also should we take anything with us? Like results etc?

Hopefully someone will be able to answer all my questions I'm just super excited/nervous about what will happen at the appointment. We're being seen at QAH in Cosham.

Thank you


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi, I have non medicated iui as my only problem is lack of sperm. I get 3 goes like that then they said they move on to medicated. I don't know what that will entail as I clearly ovulate regularly anyway. 

Not sure about your other questions but someone else should be along shortly to help with them.


----------



## Lottie1522 (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks fot your reply, it's all so new and everyone has different experiences. Just trying not to stress myself out lol easier said than done


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

We had three medicated IUIs and I was just given Clomid.  Good luck!


----------

